

You cannot upload files to a server using mobile Safari 8.0 - dmitrymukhin
http://blog.uploadcare.com/post/97884147203/you-cannot-upload-files-to-a-server-using-mobile-safari

======
junto
Apple is trying to tell you that the web browser is a second class citizen
compared to native.

Websites don't need to go through the App Store. No money in that for Apple.
Hence, low priority.

~~~
dmitrymukhin
the problem is that some native apps are just wrappers for web apps and still
fail miserably.

------
alexcroox
Confirmed on one my sites. Apple needs to give iOS Safari some serious
attention, so much has been broken since 7.0 release, especially homepage web
apps.

------
nullymcnull
Broken since Beta 4 and they still didn't manage to fix it before release.
Apple is seriously asleep at the wheel on Safari iOS.

